# Grinding noise when reaching 60 to 65 miles per hour



## megamonkey64 (Sep 7, 2004)

Hello, 

I don't know too much about cars, but I recently purchased a 1995 altima fro a used car dealer. 

The car is in awesome condition, everyhtign is great abo tit, however when you reach about 60 to 65 miles per hour (this is auto tranny) you hear a grinding noise, then when you get to 70 it stops. Anyone know what this means? i know its proably somethign wrong with the transmission, and tomorrow i am going to check the tranny fluid to make sure its full/still good.


----------



## blk240sxgp (Jan 24, 2004)

hey there might be something loose in the tranny or something wrong with the linkage such as its waiting to shift at that speed. but its good that you change the tranny oil, and if it still proceeds to make this noise bring it to licesened nissan dealer


----------

